
How exercise shapes you, far beyond the gym - astdb
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/06/how-exercise-shapes-you-far-beyond-the-gym.html
======
smn1234
"In a world where comfort is king, arduous physical activity provides a rare
opportunity to practice suffering."

